# Miss Dior Cherie'



## Pascal (Apr 28, 2006)

I just bought this perfume from Nordstrom's and wow it smells amazing, plus Elvis Presley's grand daughter is the creator behind the sweet scent.... 

 :sangel:


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 29, 2006)

Notes- Top notes of green tangerine and strawberry leaves. Heart notes of violette pink jasmine carmelized popcorn and strawberry sorbet. Base notes of fresh patchouli and crystalline musk.

Yeah it sounds really interesting! I might get it for the summer. Previous poster's opinions =)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37843&highlight=cherie



p.s. i didnt know anne marie presley designed it, thanks for the tidbit


----------



## Pootle_around (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm wearing this today, i think it's just the right balance between light and fruity and sweet.


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't like it for me, I find it nauseatingly sweet.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2006)

I like the bottle =) dunno about the smell though..


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 24, 2006)

i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wore it today infact lol


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 26, 2006)

I like it. The bottle is really cute.

Isn't Riley Keough just the spokesmodel for it


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 26, 2006)

this is one of my favorites from Dior, and the bottle is really cute (and heavy) too.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 26, 2006)

I put some on last night (after reading this post) before I went to bed!!! I love this scent as well


----------



## Catgut (Jun 27, 2006)

Some people do find it a bit sweet but I love it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 3, 2006)

The sweetness is just right for me... I've been wearing it for a few days now since my boyfriend shipped it to me while he was out of town as a surprise gift... the beggining of it is way too sweet.. I always put it on early in getting ready that way when I actually go out I don't make anyone sick. 

After about an hour... the scent really settles in for me... I get just a touch of sweetness from it. Although I really only wear a dab on my wrists because it is really strong.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shopaholic-xox* 
_I like it. The bottle is really cute.

Isn't Riley Keough just the spokesmodel for it _

 
riley keough IS elvis presley's granddaughter(from lisa marie presley)

while i love the bottle(i *heart* Dior); whenever i spray this scent @ the macys counter, it's too faint! i can't smell an of the strawberry/popcorn sweet goodness....


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

I wore this today too. It's becoming my everyday fragrance. I heard about this in alot of magazine's and went to Sephora one day to try it. Instant love


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

I love the smell of this!  I think it's AMAZING.


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

My MIL sent this to me and I'm still not sure if I like it or not.  I keep picking up the bottle, sniffing and then putting it back and choosing a different fragrance for the day.  Maybe one day the urge will just strike me to spray some on.  Until that day comes the bottle will just sit there on my perfume tray and look pretty.

Andrea


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 8, 2006)

i cannot wait to get it!  i hinted it to my boyfriend yesterday that i want it ok so i told him i want it.  i give it about a month...if he doesnt buy it for me...I AM GOING TO GET IT..i love how it smells...sweet, a lil musky and floral...perfect for the fall =)


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 8, 2006)

People were giving it props in one of the myspace books, so I went to buy it last week. It is not my thing at all, it was not appealing. Last weekend my Aunt bought me Celine Dion perfume and in my opinion, that smells so much better.


----------



## lara (Sep 10, 2006)

I find it a knock-off of Benefit's 'Maybe Baby'.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I find it a knock-off of Benefit's 'Maybe Baby'._

 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love it too, i dont have it yet, but i asked for it.


----------



## makeupfenatic (Dec 1, 2006)

i love this scent...not within my price range tho i can still dream lol :]


----------



## juli (Dec 1, 2006)

I <3 it! Sometimes it can be nauseating sweet but I still love it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 1, 2006)

I just bought another bottle last weekend. I love this stuff!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shopaholic-xox* 

 
_I like it. The bottle is really cute.

Isn't Riley Keough just the spokesmodel for it _

 
yes I think thats her name, she is Elvis Presley's grand daughter.


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 6, 2006)

ITA. I love this scent, even if its not my style. It smells good.


----------



## Feniks (Feb 20, 2007)

She didn't design the perfume, she's just the "face" for it. The scent is actually designed by another woman- you can read about her on the Cherie site 

I bought it when it came out last year, and I love it


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*It didn't smell great on me, but it smelled good on the paper.  The staying power is pretty weak, too.*


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2007)

I have it and I thought I would adore it... but it's too sweet... it can only be used on the right occasions- IMO.

At first, I would wear it like once a week and was happy to... but after some time I feel like I wear it out of obligation to the bottle and the gift... it's just not complex enough.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Just picked up a bottle of this and L-O-V-E it!


----------



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't wear it every day because it's a bit sweet, but I really like it and have gotten compliments on it! Very cute bottle too, I would recommend this perfume


----------



## jennzy (Jul 17, 2007)

riley didn't create it.
miss dior cherie is a revamped of the original miss dior from like the 50's
riley is just the spokes model for it.

i love the sent but as long as u don't overspray it...


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 19, 2007)

I was a the Bay yesterday in Toronto and I saw it. It smells great. I love it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 19, 2007)

i LOVE this scent. On me, the sweetness dies down a LOT for some reason (though I hate it because I'm a sucker for super sweet fragrances) so I suppose that makes it easier to wear. I always get compliments and my bf loves it


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 19, 2007)

one of my fave perfumes


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

I LOVE this! I think that you either love the sweetness or get sick by it, but for me it works great! And I usually don't like sweet scents...but MDC is wonderful!


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

I think this perfume is underated, it smells delicious.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this scent. If I had the money I would definitely buy it.
The bottle is beautiful!


----------

